# Hello from Laurel, Maryland



## hurvinek1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi, my name is Olga and I just ordered my first package of italian bees. So I can't even call mysef a beek yet, but I am exited about getting started. I built my TBH and read a few books on how to take cere of the wonderful creatures. I must say, I am scared, but I am ready to give it all I got. This forum is great, I already found bunch of good info here. Thanks!


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Hello Olga- nice intro, and welcome to Beesource.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Olga!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

Welcome! Have you found a local bee club, yet? It's a great way to learn, either through workshops, or just asking your neighbors lots of questions. I think one of the best things I did when I was starting out was watch other beekeepers work their hives. When I did it myself, I knew what to expect, and how not to be a total klutz.

I'll bet Laurel is great for bees! I grew up in Bethesda, and lived in Baltimore for years. Remember that bees need good air flow in the summertime.


----------



## George Heath (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey Olga!
I live in Parsonsburg, MD ... Just outside of Salisbury.
So your starting off with a topbar hive?

You'll find a ton of helpful info & a great group of Beeks here.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Good luck with your bees this year.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

lisascenic said:


> Welcome! Have you found a local bee club, yet? It's a great way to learn, either through workshops, or just asking your neighbors lots of questions.


I'll also encourage you to get involved with a club - they're great places to find mentors and get connected to the local beekeeping community:
http://www.msbeea.org/main/Clubs.html?extraParam=&now=534&chkMSBA=&chkInsp=&chkLinks=&chkPapers=


----------

